# Team Catfish dip bait



## Fear no Fish (May 23, 2013)

Has anyone tried any of the team catfish dip bait? If so what did you think of it?


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

In my experience all dip baits tend to lure in small channel cats. They are messy, stinky and not worth the money in my opinion. I'd use raw shrimp, fresh cut shad or even chicken liver before messing with that stuff. Any cut baitfish is especially good if you want to catch larger channel cat. If your targeting blues or flathead, dip bait would be completely out of the question for me.


----------



## Fear no Fish (May 23, 2013)

I usually use shrimp or shad but i am always open to trying new baits....


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Never used it but they seem to live by it on their youtube videos. I'm with Jimmy though as I think it would lure in smaller channels. You might get on good numbers though and have some fun.


----------



## Fear no Fish (May 23, 2013)

Tried the secret 7 yesterday with a buddy after work and the cats hammered this stuff.... Will continue to use this product along side my other go to cat baits!!


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

BanksideBandit said:


> Never used it but they seem to live by it on their youtube videos. I'm with Jimmy though as I think it would lure in smaller channels. You might get on good numbers though and have some fun.


Thats called good advertising. I agree with it being messy and a pain to use.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Fear no Fish said:


> Tried the secret 7 yesterday with a buddy after work and the cats hammered this stuff.... Will continue to use this product along side my other go to cat baits!!


3 posts from this guy, one starting the thread, one comment, and boom advertisement. Am I the only one that feels they just sat threw a commercial?


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

rolland said:


> 3 posts from this guy, one starting the thread, one comment, and boom advertisement. Am I the only one that feels they just sat threw a commercial?


I don't. It seems he was just asking a question about a product and if anyone has had luck, then used it and nailed some cats. But that's just me.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Like I said, good advertising.


----------



## Fear no Fish (May 23, 2013)

Rolland people like you are the reason i left this forum the first time, i asked a question then told about my results with the product, you dont like it remove yourself from MY thread....


----------



## CowboyWyatt (Mar 2, 2013)

I prefer crawlers for catfish or cut-bait. When fishing for white bass or lmb, I prefer pink Yozuri low-light reflective suspending, deep diving, or floating minnows. I also like the holographic Yozuri chartreuse minnow crank-bait. When all else fails, I pull out my old faithful Mirro-lure, green one-piece

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CowboyWyatt (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey fear, I'm full of good advertisements. How about you? I figure, the things we use can be shared with others so they understand how to use particular baits. 
Two or three people side by side using the same identical equipment and same baits can have two or three different results and often will. I can send others to all my honey holes and they will catch nothing. I may catch all day long to their nothing. Had a long deceased friend who could total out his limit of 8 bass, back then, in 20 minutes, and everyone close-by would swoop in when we were walking out to fish the same spot only to come up skunked. We laughed at them. He was an old-timer, and cocky at that. He was very good at fishing. Owned J&J Bait and Tackle near Ravenna, now K&K. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fear no Fish (May 23, 2013)

Lol i will share my results whether good or bad, if the stuff didn't work i would have said so.... I was under the impression this forum was to help others out and tell others about their experiences not be a fool and insult people you don't know, guess there is truly one in every crowd!!!!


----------



## CowboyWyatt (Mar 2, 2013)

Lots more than you know, in every crowd. I couldn't resist it. We do advertise here, simply because there is no other way of educating and helping others. If there were generic fish, we could use non-descript baits and do very little to get fish. With as many ways to fish and so many different baits on the market, I need help from time to time. I still learn all the time. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen  but really you have pics of what you caught with it?


----------



## Fear no Fish (May 23, 2013)

We caught 6 biggest was about 18" on dip bait caught another 4 on hot dogs not much size and 3 carp on corn no pics left phone in truck because i have a bad habit of seeing if they float


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

I bought a tub of the team catfish dip bait and I never even got a hit on that stuff. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## frostymug56 (May 7, 2012)

bought a bucket 2yrs. ago..probaly still 1/2 full. i only use it on 1 rod & only when its a realy slow night. i does seem to pull them in[ or maybe i'm just dreaming] lol. wouldn't use as my "GO TO" bait, but it does have its place. i'll stick to my worms & livers mostly!!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I have not used the prepared stuff since i was twelve, but has anyone ever just tried using it as a chum. Maybe it could make a big cat curious even if they dont take that bait.

I know a guy the chums with old fish guts and parts in frozen in pantyhose with a rock in it. Ties it to fishing line a chucks it in the water then fishs the area with live and fresh cut bait, he does ok. Maybe this stuff could be used that way. Could be costly for chum though.


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

I normally don't like dip baits, but the secret 7 and sudden impact are awesome. ive caught and seen channels caught up to 12lbs with both products. certain times of the year it even replaces shad for me. and I usually don't use anything except shad.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

secret 7 is great stuff...if you want to go on a catfishing trip and want basically unlimited bait for the trip use it....shad, chicken livers, and secret 7 are my top 3 in order.....shad is much less a pain in the ass and more effective imo so i just use that


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Fear no Fish said:


> Lol i will share my results whether good or bad, if the stuff didn't work i would have said so.... I was under the impression this forum was to help others out and tell others about their experiences not be a fool and insult people you don't know, guess there is truly one in every crowd!!!!


I was talking about good advertising from Team Catfish on thier bait being the answer to your catfishing woes. Not you personally advertising. And I'm not saying it doesnt work, there are enough customer reviews on the stuff that says it does. I personally have never had much luck using store bough prepared baits and I have tried 3 or 4 of them so I have my doubts that it really works as good as they say it does. I meant no ill will or disrespect to you or your thread.


----------



## rageicon (Jul 5, 2013)

i had no luck catching anything of size and ive used it in pounds and lake eire at sanduskey bay other people ive talked have had luck i guess it depends on the night but id vote no


----------

